# Best Rock and Roll vocalist?



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 1, 2017)

Let's hear what you think. Any language, gender or time period goes. 

Some of my favorites
Ozzy 
Neil Young
Bob Seger
Linda Rhondstat
Bono
Robert Plant
Joan Jet
Elvis
Paul Mcartney


----------



## Lars (Sep 1, 2017)

Freddie Mercury


----------



## dwalker (Sep 1, 2017)

Maynard


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 1, 2017)

I'd put Freddie Mercury and Jim Morrison at or near the top. I'd also throw in Duane Allman


----------



## TheCaptain (Sep 1, 2017)

Michael Hutchence from INXS.


----------



## Duckfat (Sep 1, 2017)

Bob Seger for sure, Freddy Mercury, The Nuge, Adele, David Bowie, Elton John, and the Master of Disaster .....Frank Zappa!

Dave


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 1, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Michael Hutchence from INXS.


Good call!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 1, 2017)

How soon we forget...
Roger waters
Brian Wilson
Mick Jagger


----------



## larrybard (Sep 1, 2017)

Janis


----------



## TheCaptain (Sep 1, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> How soon we forget...
> ...
> Mick Jagger



Couldn't ever understand his lyrics...:shrugs:


----------



## dwalker (Sep 1, 2017)

larrybard said:


> Janis


+1


----------



## DamageInc (Sep 1, 2017)

Axl Rose is (was) up there


----------



## Lars (Sep 1, 2017)

James Newell Osterberg, Jr.

Lars


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 1, 2017)

Roy Kelton Orbison


----------



## JMJones (Sep 1, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> Axl Rose is (was) up there



Second!

Appetite was my first cassette tape and GnR was my first concert at 12 years old on Use Your Illusion Tour.


----------



## Doug (Sep 1, 2017)

Chester Bennington, tough loss, RIP young man


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Sep 1, 2017)

Besides the ones already quoted, David Coverdale, Annie Lenox, Geddy Lee, David Draiman, Klaus Meine, Paul McCartney and so on...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 1, 2017)

Kurt Cobain
Joe Strummer
Tom Waits
John Fogherty


----------



## DaveInMesa (Sep 1, 2017)

dwalker said:


> larrybard said:
> 
> 
> > Janis
> ...


+2


----------



## DaveInMesa (Sep 1, 2017)

Also... John Lennon and Buddy Holly


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 1, 2017)

Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Doug (Sep 1, 2017)

Jon Anderson and Lou Reed


----------



## TheCaptain (Sep 1, 2017)

Manfred Mann


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 1, 2017)

Serj Tankian, Daron Malakian, System of a Down.


----------



## OliverNuther (Sep 1, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> How soon we forget...
> Roger waters
> Brian Wilson
> Mick Jagger



I'm a huge Floyd fan and of Waters personally but I've been to his last 2 concerts and got his latest album and I wouldn't rate him as a vocalist any more. Still love his music though and had a great voice in his prime. No one does angst better than him.


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 1, 2017)

On a similar note, I was going to say Tom Petty but honestly the guy smokes so much, he doesn't have the same vocal reach as he used to. Still an amazing songwriter tho


----------



## labor of love (Sep 1, 2017)

Layne Staley from Alice in chains


----------



## JDA_NC (Sep 1, 2017)

Mike Patton deserves a mention


----------



## OliverNuther (Sep 1, 2017)

I should also add Paul Stanley from Kiss to the list. I've always loved his voice but it's getting a bit scratchy also. It's terrible discovering that your boyhood heroes are actually human.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 1, 2017)

Sting

Chuck Berry


----------



## fimbulvetr (Sep 1, 2017)

Jeff Buckley
Leonard Cohen
Paul Westerberg
Polly Jean Harvey


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 1, 2017)

Bob Dylan
Eddie Vedder


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 2, 2017)

Don Henley and now that you mention him, Eddie is also right up there.


----------



## fimbulvetr (Sep 2, 2017)

...Mojo Nixon.


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 2, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Michael Hutchence from INXS.


 this !!!!


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 2, 2017)

larrybard said:


> Janis


 And this


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 2, 2017)

And how has no one mentioned Chris Cornell.

Also Eddie Vedder


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 2, 2017)

Lou Gramm
Brad Delp


----------



## DSChief (Sep 2, 2017)

Grace Slick doing White Rabbit. One of the best cuts of all time


----------



## chinacats (Sep 2, 2017)

Dylan, Garcia, Marley, Van Morrison, Jim Morrison, Louis Armstrong, Ryan Adams


----------



## fatboylim (Sep 2, 2017)

Freddie Mercury
Robert Plant
Roger Waters
Thom Yorke
Gordon Sumner


----------



## Reede (Sep 4, 2017)

Paul Rodgers


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 5, 2017)

It is not all R&R few others are not here also

I like the sisters
Steve Nicks
Linda Ronstadt
Joni Mitchell
Grace Slick
Diana Ross
Whitney Houston
Adele
Christina Aguilera
Lady Gaga
Toni Braxton

Few Dudes
John Lee Hooker
Greg Allman
Robert Plant
Elvis
Jim Morrison
Lou Reed
Steve Perry


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 5, 2017)

Peter Gabriel


----------



## mille162 (Sep 5, 2017)

I agree with a lot of the names here, and have to add Sebastian Bach (Skid Row), never paid attention to much his vocal ability till I saw him performing in off broadway pf Jesus Christ Superstar. Man has a range most of the above list cant match!


----------



## labor of love (Sep 5, 2017)

keithsaltydog said:


> It is not all R&R few others are not here also
> 
> I like the sisters
> Steve Nicks
> ...



Music snobs are always hesitant to give the king the props he deserves. One of my fave channels on Sirius radio.


----------



## Badgertooth (Sep 11, 2017)

Some spectacularly good mentions. I'll avoid retreading old ground - I've avoided the obvious choices from the 60's & 70's that would walk onto any list of great vocalists. I've had a good think about the voices that move me. And if you got Spotify jam this up your earholes

https://open.spotify.com/user/badgertooth/playlist/0dIgxvrc2NTN7JE2aZoPlB

Mark Lanegan
Mick Collins (Dirtbombs)
Joakim Nilsson (Graveyard)
Joe Dukie (Fat Freddy's Drop)
Kelvin Swayby (The Heavy)
Michael Kiwanuka
Paul Smith (Maximo Park)
Dan Auerbach
Eddie Vedder
John Lee Hooker
PJ Harvey
J Tillman (Father John Misty)
Skin (Skun Anansi)
Zach de la rocha (RATM)
Josh Homme (QOTSA)
Maynard James Keenan
Dave Wyndorf (Monster Magnet)
Rachel Nagy (The Detroit Cobras)
Timber Timbre
Fink


----------



## chinacats (Sep 11, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> Some spectacularly good mentions. I'll avoid retreading old ground - I've avoided the obvious choices from the 60's & 70's that would walk onto any list of great vocalists. I've had a good think about the voices that move me. And if you got Spotify jam this up your earholes
> 
> https://open.spotify.com/user/badgertooth/playlist/0dIgxvrc2NTN7JE2aZoPlB
> 
> ...



Don't know most on your list but must admit that Father John Misty has become a current favorite.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 11, 2017)

Seems in addition to food and knives, Mr Otto is also very well listen too as well.


----------

